# Gastrointestinal discomfort (stomach discomfort) with DMAE



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Ive been taking DMAE for a little while now, about 3 months. It 'clarified' things a little but then after that I saw no further improvement. Despite this, I persevered. Recently, I began experiencing stomach disccomfort. Bloating mainly and fluid retention with pains in the lower abdomen. Of course my immediate thought was that I must have been overeating! But before you starve yourself if you experience similar check the side effects- DMAE was gastrointestinal discomfort. I have since discontinued use.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

BusyBee said:


> Ive been taking DMAE for a little while now, about 3 months. It 'clarified' things a little but then after that I saw no further improvement. Despite this, I persevered. Recently, I began experiencing stomach disccomfort. Bloating mainly and fluid retention with pains in the lower abdomen. Of course my immediate thought was that I must have been overeating! But before you starve yourself if you experience similar check the side effects- DMAE was gastrointestinal discomfort. I have since discontinued use.


If it is not helping anymore then don't take it. Especially if you are having stomach problems, I suggest you should stop taking it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Personally I don't think it is good for you to take any supplement long term, naturally your body is adapted to get all your nutrients from foods not bombarded with excess from unnatural supplements.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Personally I don't think it is good for you to take any supplement long term, naturally your body is adapted to get all your nutrients from foods not bombarded with excess from unnatural supplements.


Your right. Most of all those supplements we already have in our body from foods.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive taken ridicoulous dosages of DMAE too, for about 2 months, you stop feeling improvement after a while, but no stomach discomfort for me.


----------

